# Tanks, your best and worst



## Stranger (1/7/20)

RBA's have been a revelation for me. The clearo type tanks had me frustrated for years. A big leap many years ago were the spinner type pens. They had a half decent battery life used with plus ohm clearo or RE5 tanks, but man they were hard work

Without doubt the two best tanks I own are the Blotto and the Blitzen. Different experience with each but a pleasure for ADV

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

Stranger said:


> RBA's have been a revelation for me. The clearo type tanks had me frustrated for years. A big leap many years ago were the spinner type pens. They had a half decent battery life used with plus ohm clearo or RE5 tanks, but man they were hard work
> 
> Without doubt the two best tanks I own are the Blotto and the Blitzen. Different experience with each but a pleasure for ADV


Plus one on the Blotto, it has kind of blown me away to be honest.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (1/7/20)

As it is still in daily service after 5 years or so, the Kangertech Sub Tank mini would have to be my best, followed by the Zeus single coil. My worst would have to be Kylin V2, which I absolutely detested with a passion and now resides in a nearby dam.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## klipdrifter (1/7/20)

So I started of with an Blitzen RTA as my first ever RTA then I bought myself a Kylin V2 and was disgusted by it leaking like a baby not knowing how to use a toilet yet.

After that I can't remember the order but I had the Dvarw MTL, Dvarw DL, Taifun GT3, ESG Skyline x 2, Intake RTA, Skydrop RDA, Galaxy MTL RDTA, Ammit 25, Ammit MTL and many more and lastly I was lucky enough to get a steal from @Rob Fisher for the Taifun GTR MTL RTA.

My worst RTA ever as mentioned above: Kylin V2
My best MTL RTA by far (Can't even compare with any other MTL I've used/owned): Taifun GTR
My best Restrictive DL: Dvarw DL
My best DL: Reload RTA

Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (1/7/20)

6 X JK mini's... i have found my happy place... added two Gatas and i keep on smiling ...
Worst MTL : that Berretseeker V1 thingy majieg... K@k !!!! Its packed so far away, hoping never to find it again.
DL ... must be the Revolver... weight of a bus and is always sad ( leaking ) followed by the Elevate ( cannot get that crap to give any flavour.. i do believe its the jocky and not the horse, but im over it ) so its keeping the above " thingy " company in a cupboard far far away...
LAST BUT NOT LEAST.. is my beautiful Blitzen... gunmetal grey still as good looking as the first time a tooned it.... just can not get that beaut to stop leaking when refilling it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (1/7/20)

Blitzen rta, have all the latest rta's but the blitzen still rules on flavour over the newer rta's.
Trick with the blitzen is coil placement 

Worst : Kylin v2 (leaking not condensation), told sir vape to keep it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/7/20)

Best: Reload RTA OG, nothing has compared flavorwise in the 3 years since I bought this gem, anything after usually find themselves in the classifieds or sold to friends. That may change by Friday when I receive the Reload 26.

Worst: Ijoy Tornado RTA, a piece of rubbish that was faulty by design

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

Gringo said:


> 6 X JK mini's... i have found my happy place... added two Gatas and i keep on smiling ...
> Worst MTL : that Berretseeker V1 thingy majieg... K@k !!!! Its packed so far away, hoping never to find it again.
> DL ... must be the Revolver... weight of a bus and is always sad ( leaking ) followed by the Elevate ( cannot get that crap to give any flavour.. i do believe its the jocky and not the horse, but im over it ) so its keeping the above " thingy " company in a cupboard far far away...
> LAST BUT NOT LEAST.. is my beautiful Blitzen... gunmetal grey still as good looking as the first time a tooned it.... just can not get that beaut to stop leaking when refilling it...


My wife says you are welcome to send her the Elevate, she will add it to her other two and give it a good home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/20)

Best for me is the Dvarw DL and the Taifun GX! They are in a different class for me. The Integra, Imperia and Pioneer would make the list if the airflow was just a dash more open. The Skyline and Skyfall would also make the list if it had more juice capacity and the juice fill wasn't so painful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (1/7/20)

For me:
BEST DUAL COIL = OG Reload
BEST SINGLE COIL = Dwarw DL

KAAAAAKEST DUAL COIL = Kylin, both
KAAAAAAKEST SINGLE COIL = kylin again,(wasn't that bad, just never owned many single DL rtas)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DougP (1/7/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Blitzen rta, have all the latest rta's but the blitzen still rules on flavour over the newer rta's.
> Trick with the blitzen is coil placement
> 
> Worst : Kylin v2 (leaking not condensation), told sir vape to keep it.


Can you advise via PM on the coil placement, Asseblief 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can you advise via PM on the coil placement, Asseblief
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



No please advise here , then we all know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DougP (2/7/20)

Stranger said:


> No please advise here , then we all know


I didn't want to derail the thread.. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/20)

Neal said:


> As it is still in daily service after 5 years or so, the Kangertech Sub Tank mini would have to be my best, followed by the Zeus single coil. My worst would have to be Kylin V2, which I absolutely detested with a passion and now resides in a nearby dam.



You really have to admire the fact that the Kangertech Sub Tank mini can still make it onto a list like this one.

It really stood the test of time. I think that I should pay homage and get one of mine out of retirement.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (2/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can you advise via PM on the coil placement, Asseblief
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Well not that big of a mision, cut legs 5.5mm coily, coils as high as possible, when i look thru the honey comb airflow the bottom row should flow under the coil, and bend the coils as close as possible to the airflow, like really really close, the secret is coils high so the bottom row goes under the coil not against it, and coils really close to airflow, comb end out ...
Thats what i do and beats my intake dual, zeus x and bla bla bla on flavour ...

Thing is close airflow when refill no way around it.

Also i set x mod 5w more than what i will do on any tank, all my rta's are 60w but the blitzen 65w ..

The thing is if the bottom airflow hits the coil it's not high enough, the bottom airflow must go under the coil, and the coil must be really like really close to the airflow, just be carefull of the coils not touching any where, but if you dont go high and close it's a boring rta then.
The wicking doesn't really matter it's the coil placement that is key.

@Stranger
@Blends Of Distinction

Wil ook net se die manier hoe mens die rta coil is naby die gevaarlik punt, so na jy mal gaan met jou coils gooi die rta eers op n regulated mod en check dat geen nommers rond spring voor jy dit op n mech gooi en op die nuus verskyn 
Dit is my ervaring met die rta en wat werk vir my, nie te se hoe ek dit doen is set in stone nie.
Sry for derailing thread ..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

No problem Spyker, just confirms that this is the way, you have spoken.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP (2/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You really have to admire the fact that the Kangertech Sub Tank mini can still make it onto a list like this one.
> 
> It really stood the test of time. I think that I should pay homage and get one of mine out of retirement.


That subtank mini with the rba dec was king for so many years.
I would love to get my hands on one. 
If there is anybody wanting to sell a black one, in the JHB area, please drop me a PM

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP (2/7/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Well not that big of a mision, cut legs 5.5mm coily, coils as high as possible, when i look thru the honey comb airflow the bottom row should flow under the coil, and bend the coils as close as possible to the airflow, like really really close, the secret is coils high so the bottom row goes under the coil not against it, and coils really close to airflow, comb end out ...
> Thats what i do and beats my intake dual, zeus x and bla bla bla on flavour ...
> 
> Thing is close airflow when refill no way around it.
> ...


Dankie Spyker






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (3/7/20)

Best tank for me: Geekvape - Zeus single coil

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

Alex said:


> Best tank for me: Geekvape - Zeus single coil


This remains (if you can find it) one of the very best starter RTA's for anyone looking to move from commercial coils to rebuildables... Easy to build and wick, no leaks, great flavour. The only downside for me was that they are THIRSTY for a single coil tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Stranger (3/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> That subtank mini with the rba dec was king for so many years.
> I would love to get my hands on one.
> If there is anybody wanting to sell a black one, in the JHB area, please drop me a PM
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



For me the Kanger tech pro tank 4 was a winner, I broke mine and would love another one if some one has and wants to part with it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/7/20)

So, planning on getting either the Zeus x RTA (and the mesh base) or the Blotto. Any mayor differences to note or pros/cons on either?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

As someone who cannot get along with mesh, I can only say good things about the Blotto. It can be a bit finicky to get the wicking right (might just be me) but when you do, you have flavour for ever. I am currently running mine now with some DIY dual cotton bacon comp 2.5mm parallel coils. The flavour is exceptional.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/7/20)

Stranger said:


> As someone who cannot get along with mesh, I can only say good things about the Blotto. It can be a bit finicky to get the wicking right (might just be me) but when you do, you have flavour for ever. I am currently running mine now with some DIY dual cotton bacon comp 2.5mm parallel coils. The flavour is exceptional.



Thanks! I was thinking of getting the normal base and the mesh one if I get the Zeus as I have 0 experience with mesh but would be good to have the option there. I've however heard only good things about the Blotto so not sure which to go for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (7/7/20)

I have the Zeus X, the Blotto and the Zeus X Mesh. The Zeus X is by far the easiest to wick successfully. I battled with the Blotto at first, it kept leaking but I have finally gotten it right. You have to keep the wells "full" with cotton but have to balance the thinning out as well, it's a learning curve. With the Zeus mesh I also battled with wicking at first, I watched so many YouTube videos and kept getting dry hits, the thing is the cotton was saturated, I think it was the cotton touching the chimney of the tank. I seem to have gotten it right now too. When you get the wicking on the mesh and the Blotto right the flavour is excellent! The Zeus is also a winner with less fuss.

The Blotto is a more restricted draw, if this is what you like then it's a really good tank.

Don't think I've helped, I love all 3 of them!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks! I was thinking of getting the normal base and the mesh one if I get the Zeus as I have 0 experience with mesh but would be good to have the option there. I've however heard only good things about the Blotto so not sure which to go for



Well throwing a spanner in the works, have a look at the Vapefly RDTA. You can build mesh, single or dual coils on the deck. The 2 ML tank equals the Blotto small tank (just about) and the flavour is right up there with RDA's. Then like me, if you cannot get on with mesh, then you still have a very serviceable and usable RDTA

Pro's with the Botto are
big tank available
can change drip tips
not difficult to build on
Cons are the wicking and leaking.

Good luck, hope you find that happy place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Well throwing a spanner in the works, have a look at the Vapefly RDTA. You can build mesh, single or dual coils on the deck. The 2 ML tank equals the Blotto small tank (just about) and the flavour is right up there with RDA's. Then like me, if you cannot get on with mesh, then you still have a very serviceable and usable RDTA
> 
> Pro's with the Botto are
> big tank available
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions!
I'm going to get the Blotto mini as I want to put it on a Swag 2 and that seems to have a limit of 25.5mm. I've been using Reos for such a long time that I will have to see if I can get back to the RTA life. If it works for me I'll probably end up getting a different mod if I want to fit a 26mm tank on there. The mods just get really big and bulky which I then just end up not using. I had a Vandy Vape pulse X that I used for about a week, and that ended up in the cupboard as it was just too much for my pockets, even though the battery life was great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> I'm going to get the Blotto mini as I want to put it on a Swag 2 and that seems to have a limit of 25.5mm. I've been using Reos for such a long time that I will have to see if I can get back to the RTA life. If it works for me I'll probably end up getting a different mod if I want to fit a 26mm tank on there. The mods just get really big and bulky which I then just end up not using. I had a Vandy Vape pulse X that I used for about a week, and that ended up in the cupboard as it was just too much for my pockets, even though the battery life was great.


Just remember that the Blotto Mini has the same deck, so you will still have to run either dual coils, or a fat single... The Swag 2 may run a little low on power? I don't know if you have tried the Gen yet, but it really feels small and smooth for a dual battery mod. I have the Swag 2 for my MTL setups and a Gen for larger things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Just remember that the Blotto Mini has the same deck, so you will still have to run either dual coils, or a fat single... The Swag 2 may run a little low on power? I don't know if you have tried the Gen yet, but it really feels small and smooth for a dual battery mod. I have the Swag 2 for my MTL setups and a Gen for larger things.


I'm usually around the 0.8-1ohm mark, and using single coils, I've never really vaped anywhere above 35w, probably max 40, so I thought this would work best taking into account, size, wattage etc. I've seen videos of the gen and the Swag 2 compared, and the Gen does seem quite a bit taller. 
Would you suggest not going down that route then? (Swag 2 + blotto mini)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm usually around the 0.8-1ohm mark, and using single coils, I've never really vaped anywhere above 35w, probably max 40, so I thought this would work best taking into account, size, wattage etc. I've seen videos of the gen and the Swag 2 compared, and the Gen does seem quite a bit taller.
> Would you suggest not going down that route then? (Swag 2 + blotto mini)


I don't really know, as it all depends on the build you are going to throw in there. I just wanted to make sure you know that the deck on the mini is the same. The gen is quite a bit taller, but it is not an uncomfortably large mod. I'm sure that if you chuck a 4mm coil in the mini and get it somewhere in the .45 range, you will be fine vaping at about 40 watts or so, just be prepared for battery swaps!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baj (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm usually around the 0.8-1ohm mark, and using single coils, I've never really vaped anywhere above 35w, probably max 40, so I thought this would work best taking into account, size, wattage etc. I've seen videos of the gen and the Swag 2 compared, and the Gen does seem quite a bit taller.
> Would you suggest not going down that route then? (Swag 2 + blotto mini)


Personally I'm a single coil guys that doesnt go over 40w if ever. The intake is a winner paired with the puma baby for it's small form factor. Either that or my billet box.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

Just checked on another thread, the Blitzen is a 24 mm and is just as good as the Blotto. I would look at the Blitzen before the Blotto mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Just checked on another thread, the Blitzen is a 24 mm and is just as good as the Blotto. I would look at the Blitzen before the Blotto mini.



Haha, just ordered the Blotto mini last night, but the order hasn't shipped so I could possibly cancel. Would you recommend the Blitzen then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

I have a normal Blotto and it does produce great flavour, but in the beginning I had many problems with the wicking and setup and you have to get the Blotto just right.
Here is my thread on the Blitzen (with pics nogal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-advice-on-the-geekvape-blitzen.t66319/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/20)

Stranger said:


> As someone who cannot get along with mesh, I can only say good things about the Blotto. It can be a bit finicky to get the wicking right (might just be me) but when you do, you have flavour for ever. I am currently running mine now with some DIY dual cotton bacon comp 2.5mm parallel coils. The flavour is exceptional.


Black , silver and gunmetal Blotto's - having 3 of them must say something - and then the Dvarw family.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> So, planning on getting either the Zeus x RTA (and the mesh base) or the Blotto. Any mayor differences to note or pros/cons on either?


Hi. Can you tell me how to go about getting an alternative base. Thanks.


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/8/20)

Stew said:


> Hi. Can you tell me how to go about getting an alternative base. Thanks.


Hey @Stew , I believe there are bases available on Fasttech, I don't know if someone in SA sells them. Perhaps you can ask in Who has stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

OK. Thanks. The way you said it I thought it was easy, but nothing is easy I guess. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

Stew said:


> OK. Thanks. The way you said it I thought it was easy, but nothing is easy I guess. LOL.


A bunch of folks are putting together a fast tech order if you look in the classifieds. Might not be too late to join them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SJY124 (4/8/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hey @Stew , I believe there are bases available on Fasttech, I don't know if someone in SA sells them. Perhaps you can ask in Who has stock?



SirVape has the Zeus X Mesh Build deck for sale. Black and silver ones
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rtas/products/zeus-x-mesh-build-deck-only

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> A bunch of folks are putting together a fast tech order if you look in the classifieds. Might not be too late to join them


Thanks very much.


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

SJY124 said:


> SirVape has the Zeus X Mesh Build deck for sale. Black and silver ones
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rtas/products/zeus-x-mesh-build-deck-only


Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/8/20)

To go back in time; the best and worst tank ever was my Geekvape Griffin. It was so difficult to wick and wasn't shy to leak when you'd done it wrong) but on the 5th try when you got it just right, the flavour from it was just incredible! 

Currently (if RDTAs count) I love my PYRO V1 and V2. I'm a single coil guy but I love these so damn much, I don't think I'll ever get rid of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (5/8/20)

When I started my vaping journey, I had the Wotofo Bravo RTA. It's not a very "beginner friendly" RTA so I had a few issues with it. That would have been my worst, but I blame that on my inexperience at the time. Discarded the idea of RTA's and moved on to squonking and RDA's. About two months ago I started venturing back into the RTA realm with a Wasp Nano RTA. Easy to build and has loads of flavour. I also recently acquired the Blotto RTA and man oh man am I impressed!!! The versatility of either a single or dual coil and heaps of flavour, can't go wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

